# Keeping pigs in



## that's*satyrical (Jun 4, 2012)

We have 3 strand electric set up with rope strand and a 6 joule electric unit. It spans about 1/4-1/2 acre area. Will this be enough to keep two early March born Tamworth piggies in? Do we need back up fence around the outside of the electric until they are trained to it? Thanks.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 5, 2012)

I can only offer my vary limited experience as we are new to pigs ourselves.  We have hog panel fencing, but on the inside, we have one strand of electric about 4 inches off the ground.  It took the piglests all of about 1/2 hour to figure out that the electric was there.  They root right up to it  but won't touch it.  They are very smart.  When we go to the gate to let ourselves in, there is electric running across the opening too of course and they come running right over to great us, but stop short of the electric every time.  

I am confident that we would not have needed the hog panels, but it is a smallish area that they are in, so for peace of mind, we did it.  

Enjoy them!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds good. I just hope they notice the electric before they are through it the first time. I kind of wish the pulse was faster apparently there is no way to speed it up on the unit that would help ease my fears if we could do that for the 1st time or 2 until they figured out it was there.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 5, 2012)

Hopefully someone with experience in this sort of set up will chime in.  I am thinking where you have that large of an area.  If you take them to roughly the middle and let them out they will get busy eating, rooting, and just checking things out long before they just bolt for the fence.  Then eventually they will get near the fence and figure out that it is on.  

But again, I would like to see what someone with this set up has to say.


----------



## Hillsvale (Jun 5, 2012)

well my experience is with electrics, page wire... and currently 2x8's nailed at the bottom with fencing staples in the fence to the 2x8... they are very smart and learn to shrot out the fence very quickly, just ask my yard!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jun 9, 2012)

> We have 3 strand electric set up with rope strand and a 6 joule electric unit. It spans about 1/4-1/2 acre area. Will this be enough to keep two early March born Tamworth piggies in? Do we need back up fence around the outside of the electric until they are trained to it? Thanks.


*If you put them in that when you bring them home they will run right through & you will never see them again *

I wish breeders would educate their customers! No offense meant here but it is up to those of us who are breeders to make sure that anyone that purchases from us understands how pigs act. It is absolutely vital that when you bring your pigs home you put them in an area where they cannot get out. They will be scared to death & will run from you. They need a few days to calm down, get used to their new surroundings & where the feed source is. 

In the area where they cannot get out you need to run an electric wire at hose height. Once they have hit it s few times THEN graduate them to electric netting. They need to be behind electric netting fro at *least 2 - 3 mths!* Only then can you graduate them to three wire electric. 

Move the electric netting regularly to give them fresh grass. Easiest thing it to have two rolls - one roll up where they are then when you want to move them, put up the other roll close by, move them & take down the old roll. 

I just hope I have posted this advice in time to save you some heartache.

Liz


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 11, 2012)

Cornish Heritage said:
			
		

> > We have 3 strand electric set up with rope strand and a 6 joule electric unit. It spans about 1/4-1/2 acre area. Will this be enough to keep two early March born Tamworth piggies in? Do we need back up fence around the outside of the electric until they are trained to it? Thanks.
> 
> 
> *If you put them in that when you bring them home they will run right through & you will never see them again *
> ...


Great advice Liz!  Thank you for educating us.  As you say, not all breeders ( or sellers of livestock) take the time to educate and make sure that their customers are knowledgeable on how to take care of the livestock.  They take the money and hand over a "good luck!"   We all appreciate your willingness to share.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jun 11, 2012)

Thankfully it seems my husband has figured this out. He put a bunch of 2x8s around a small area & ran the electric around it for the pigs & next we are graduating them to the netting & then the 3 strand. Thanks!!! Pics are coming soon but the weather has been horrendous. Raining non-stop & humid & icky since we got them on Saturday morning. Pork Chop & Pork Rind are adjusting well though


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jun 11, 2012)

> Thankfully it seems my husband has figured this out. He put a bunch of 2x8s around a small area & ran the electric around it for the pigs & next we are graduating them to the netting & then the 3 strand.


Phew! Sounds like you have a good hubby there 

Liz


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 12, 2012)

That does sound like you have everything under control!  I bet they and you will be super happy with that set up.  Can't wait to see pics!


----------

